# دليل المواصفات القياسية المصريه قطاع الكيمياء



## ك هشام (15 مايو 2010)

الملف المرفق عبارة عن دليل المواصفات القياسية المصريه (قطاع الكيمياء ) وسوف يتم اضافة ادلة اخرى لمواصفات خارجية ان شاء الله وسوف نتابع احدث واخر اخبار المواصفات القياسية 
رجاء من الزملاء اضافة اى موضوع يفيد فى هذا المجال 
:77:
:87:
:75: 
شكرا
http://www.egyview.com/egyup/download.php?id=6​


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (15 مايو 2010)

ملف رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

